# Madone 6.9 Pro



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone have the new *Madone 6.9 PRO *yet?

What do you think?

Please post a photo.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Or the 6.5 Pro...*

Are they being shipped now? Mine's been on order since June...can't wait to ride it once the rainy season passes...


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

epicxt said:


> Are they being shipped now? Mine's been on order since June...can't wait to ride it once the rainy season passes...


My 6.9 Pro is apparently on its way to Australia and I should be getting it mid January 08...


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*6.9*

I saw one at my LBS yesterday. It was sick - just beautiful. It happened to be raining while I was there so I could not do a test ride. This bike, wheels, color scheme, overall appearance is just stunning. I hope it rides as good as it looks.


Ooops! I am sorry, I just noticed you said "PRO". This bike was not the PRO version. It was the performance version. I have not yet seen the PRO either...........


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*The 6.5 Madone arrived!*

Well, it finally arrived! The shop just emailed me these pics. Now the hard part: waiting for SRAM Red shifters to be released so I can build it up...:thumbsup: 

The weight is with all the cables, etc. (even reflectors) included. The only thing missing are the speedplay zeros (ti) that I'll be adding on.

Parts changes I'm going to do:

SRAM Red levers
SRAM Red Ft. Derailleur
SRAM Force R. Derailleur
Bontrager Speedlimit brakeset
Campy Chorus UT crankset

Should come out in the mid-14 lb. range for the 56cm.

Just a bit excited.


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ohh my....*



epicxt said:


> Well, it finally arrived! The shop just emailed me these pics. Now the hard part: waiting for SRAM Red shifters to be released so I can build it up...:thumbsup:
> 
> The weight is with all the cables, etc. (even reflectors) included. The only thing missing are the speedplay zeros (ti) that I'll be adding on.
> 
> ...


That is sweeeeet! Why SRAM - what's wrong with Dura-Ace?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Nothing wrong with it...*

I just like the shape/feel/function of SRAM better. I built my rain/crit bike up with Rival and I love it. I've only ridden Shimano STI levers a limited amount, and I never cared for the shape and action (not to mention not being rebuildable, etc. )

I have Campy on my 'cross bike, but I figured I'd make my two road bikes the same system. I *do* like the d/a cranks though. They are going to take the place of my campy cranks on my rain bike. The rest of the parts are going to go on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It's already 15lbs without the pedals right? So that would make it heavier plus the bar tape too. 

Still, nice ride!


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ahh, yes...*

Well uzzie, you caught me in a moment of excitement. After going over the weights, etc. of the changes I'm planning on making, I see that there won't be a huge weight savings.

Here's what I've found for savings:
Shift levers: 137g
Ft. Derailleur: 30g
R. Derailleur: 4g
Brakes: 45g
cranks: -39g
Pedals: -163g
Bzzz-kill dampeners: 25 g

Total savings: 39g.

The weight I'm quoting for the Bzzz-kill dampeners is just coming from memory...it could be off (I did a quick online check and couldn't find any weights). There seems to be quite a difference in opinion regarding the effectiveness of this product, so I'll probably try them out to see if I notice any change before I remove them for good.

If I were to leave the da cranks on I'd be saving a bit of weight, but dang, I like my compact campys for the hills...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

epicxt said:


> Well, it finally arrived! The shop just emailed me these pics. Now the hard part: waiting for SRAM Red shifters to be released so I can build it up...:thumbsup:
> 
> The weight is with all the cables, etc. (even reflectors) included. The only thing missing are the speedplay zeros (ti) that I'll be adding on.
> 
> ...


Holy Smoke!
I'm usually not a big fan of the bike produced by mass bike producer but that's one hot looking ride!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

epicxt said:


> Well uzzie, you caught me in a moment of excitement. After going over the weights, etc. of the changes I'm planning on making, I see that there won't be a huge weight savings.
> 
> Here's what I've found for savings:
> Shift levers: 137g
> ...


How about Zero Gravity Brakes and Lew Wheels?
You can probably drop it below 14 lbs....


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gracias...*

cpark- Thanks for the compliment. This will be my first Trek, and I don't think I'll be sorry.
I know that I could go into major weight-weenie mode (it's a sickness I've been diagnosed with before in other cycling disciplines), but my purpose for this bike is to keep it durable enough for training and racing (in good weather) and try to stay away from boutique parts. At some point I may make the 0-G leap for the brakes, but right now they are too cost prohibitive compared to the Bontragers (especially considering I can probably afford to lose 5-8 lbs. myself:blush2: ). I do like the durability of the 0-G brakes.

As for the wheels, I would love to get some Lew wheels, but HOLY @#$%! they're a bit pricey...:yikes: They would nearly match the cost of the bike (for the base-model set).

Actually, I've had excellent luck with Bontrager Race x-lites. The set I've got have proven to be a fairly lightweight and durable set of high-mileage wheels. I'm sure at some point I'll pony up for some carbon semi-aero wheels, but for now I'm gonna ride the stock set and not cry too hard if/when I crash during a road race.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oops...*

I was going to include this pic on the last post. It'll be a little while before the Red stuff comes in, so the shop is going to have the bike on display until then...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

epicxt said:


> cpark- Thanks for the compliment. This will be my first Trek, and I don't think I'll be sorry.
> I know that I could go into major weight-weenie mode (it's a sickness I've been diagnosed with before in other cycling disciplines), but my purpose for this bike is to keep it durable enough for training and racing (in good weather) and try to stay away from boutique parts. At some point I may make the 0-G leap for the brakes, but right now they are too cost prohibitive compared to the Bontragers (especially considering I can probably afford to lose 5-8 lbs. myself:blush2: ). I do like the durability of the 0-G brakes.
> 
> As for the wheels, I would love to get some Lew wheels, but HOLY @#$%! they're a bit pricey...:yikes: They would nearly match the cost of the bike (for the base-model set).
> ...


You can build Lew wheelset at a half price if you use a conventional hub/spoke set up.
The rims are $800 each ($1000 for clincher). You can use some descent hubs and it will cost about $2200 to $2600 and still weight around 1000 to 1100.
Astonishing...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*You're evil...*



cpark said:


> You can build Lew wheelset at a half price if you use a conventional hub/spoke set up.
> The rims are $800 each ($1000 for clincher). You can use some descent hubs and it will cost about $2200 to $2600 and still weight around 1000 to 1100.
> Astonishing...


Sometimes I wonder how I survive on a teacher's salary with people like you around.

All the same, my long-term (next 2 years) vision is that I'll pick up a set of Zipps/Easton/Bontrager etc. carbon deep-dish tubies and use them for both road racing and cyclocross, hence the aversion to ultra-pricey wheels...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

epicxt said:


> Sometimes I wonder how I survive on a teacher's salary with people like you around.
> 
> All the same, my long-term (next 2 years) vision is that I'll pick up a set of Zipps/Easton/Bontrager etc. carbon deep-dish tubies and use them for both road racing and cyclocross, hence the aversion to ultra-pricey wheels...


I'm not an evil....I may have problem (my wife says I do) spending too much $ on the bike stuff,
But I do understand where you are coming from. The teachers are the most under paid professional in US even though it's the most important job! Heck, our kid's future is riding on them.
I went to college (20 years ago) to be a mathematics teacher.
I was T.A for my Calculus Professor and really enjoyed helping poeple out.
When I graduated and looked at the job offers with measly salaries, I had to turn to another career path. I've been in sales for 20+ years and couldn't afford half of the stuff I get with the teacher's salary. When my kids grow up and the house is paid, I'm planning to go back try to be a teacher. My Hat off to you teachers! And Thanks,

By the way, you can almost build Lew (less than $800 for brand new one + $400 for hubset + Spokes) at the Zipp price if you shop around...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Those Lews look mighty nice...*

I'm gonna have to head down to the lbs and check out the Lews (they are listed as the only dealers in my state) if they have any in stock. 
I'm in a unique position of having really good shop connections: I grew up working in a shop that has some high-end road stock and I'm still on very good terms with the owner. Also, my brother owns a bike shop . Luckily I've got more skills than just teaching (I was a carpenter for many years before I went back to school to get a teaching degree) and can do work for my brother and barter for parts... not a bad position to be in. 

Yeah, the teaching gig doesn't pay real well, but I do get some nice time off in the summers (normally taken up with carpentry to finance my hobbies) and some killer health benefits, and my overhead is pretty low.

I think that teachers that have had life/career experiences outside of just teaching have a lot to offer our younger generation. My hat is off to you if you follow up on your plan.:thumbsup:


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I got a few in the shop..


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

*Beautiful thing...*



gambo2166 said:


> I got a few in the shop..


Absolutely beautiful. Which one is that - 6.9 Performance?


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Its the performance. My boss got the pro.. I got the 5.2 Pro.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gambo2166 said:


> Its the performance. My boss got the pro.. I got the 5.2 Pro.


I'm not doubting you but I'm surprised it's the performance and not a pro. I would have thought the longer headtube would have been more noticeable. It seems to be on Trek's website. Maybe it's a smaller (52 - 54 cm) size?


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

gambo2166 said:


> Its the performance. My boss got the pro.. I got the 5.2 Pro.


They are bloody sexy bikes!!! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the photos. I love the Aeolus 5.0 wheelset. Very smooth looking.

Can't wait for mine...


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

*Trek & SRAM?*



gambo2166 said:


> Its the performance. My boss got the pro.. I got the 5.2 Pro.


Will the new *Astana *_SRAM_ driven Madones negatively influence sales of their 2008 top-end Madones?

Or in your opinion, is _Shimano Dura-Ace _better than _SRAM_. After all, the pro riders only ride what they are told to ride.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

I'd toss Campy on a 5.2 and go to town. I love the lines on that bike...and it's white. Ballin!

IMHO, the red paint job on the 6.9 is hideous. A shame.


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

biker_boy said:


> I'd toss Campy on a 5.2 and go to town. I love the lines on that bike...and it's white. Ballin!
> 
> IMHO, the red paint job on the 6.9 is hideous. A shame.



The 6.9 is the white one...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

biker_boy said:


> IMHO, the red paint job on the 6.9 is hideous. A shame.


 Two words for you:

Project


One.

;-)


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Seatmast question for gambo2166*

I noticed the seatmast clamps on the photos in this thread seem different than my 5.2 Madone. They appear to be anodized black and wider than the clamp on my bike.

Has there been a running change to this clamp? Our Trek dealer had to change the seat rail clamps on my bike and another Madone to a different type, because they would not stay clamped parallel.

Also, does the white 6.9 shown on the roof rack have the minus 5 seatmast versus the stock minus 20, or is it just the angle?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Trek did make a running change in the post/clamp.


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Dave V. said:


> The 6.9 is the white one...



hmmm i thought the 6.9 pro had Aeolus wheels and the 6.9 perf came with the Bonti's...


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

dahowe said:


> hmmm i thought the 6.9 pro had Aeolus wheels and the 6.9 perf came with the Bonti's...


 It does.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

*Aeolus Wheels?*

Really like that 5.2 Pro picture posted by gambo2166. Are the Aeolus 5.0 wheels that are shown in the picture(if that is what they are) suited for daily riding/training? Is it a racing only wheel? Anybody have an opinion? Thanks in advance for any responses. That is one sweet looking machine!

Regards,
Mark

P.S. getting ready to put my faithful Trek 1200 (~20 years old) out to pasture for one of these!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

mbaulfinger said:


> Really like that 5.2 Pro picture posted by gambo2166. Are the Aeolus 5.0 wheels that are shown in the picture(if that is what they are) suited for daily riding/training? Is it a racing only wheel? Anybody have an opinion? Thanks in advance for any responses. That is one sweet looking machine!
> 
> Regards,
> Mark
> ...


I had an opportunity to ride the Aeolus 5.0 several months ago and it was very nice.
When you get the speed up above 25mph, you really see the difference but then again I'm sure that's the case with the most of the deep dish aero wheels.
I did hear that George Hincapie went out on a pre-Paris Roubaix ride with a set of aeolus and try to break it by running into every holes/cracks in the cobble stone and couldn't. 
Now only if his fork steer tube didn't break......


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

*A fine endorsement...*



cpark said:


> ...I did hear that George Hincapie went out on a pre-Paris Roubaix ride with a set of aeolus and try to break it by running into every holes/cracks in the cobble stone and couldn't...



If that's true, that's a very fine endorsement indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave V. said:


> The 6.9 is the white one...


Dave, that's what I thought (based on the catalogue and the web site) but in person the 6.5 Pro is one sexy bike. The paint job in person is bellisima. It is a deep red with gold flecking and the clearcoat is top rate. One of my big gripes with Trek has always been paint. Not this time, this is one of the prettiest bikes I have owned. 

Zac


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*+1, zac*

I agree. When I ordered my 6.5 pro I was really wishing that they had any other color (other than the yellow) as an option because the website and catalog certainly didn't portray it very well. Now that I have it in person, I really like it, although I still wish that they offered a basic clearcoat option for us less-flashy riders...


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

epicxt said:


> I agree. When I ordered my 6.5 pro I was really wishing that they had any other color (other than the yellow) as an option because the website and catalog certainly didn't portray it very well. Now that I have it in person, I really like it, although I still wish that they offered a basic clearcoat option for us less-flashy riders...



I hear you. I would have done the 5.2 blue or the 6.9 white/black based on the web pics. But now that I have her she is beautiful. This is my first red bike, as I like subdued too. But trek hit a homerun...heck even the wheels match the rest of the bike.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

I was over picking up my bike last week, and met several people who had been coming in to regularly check out my bike several times a week! One lady liked the color so much that she is trying to get a WSD 6.5 with the regular 6.5 pro red color through project one. Unfortunately they are having trouble filling current orders so they aren't doing custom paint jobs on the higher-level madones for another month or two.


----------



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

What is the weight of the 6.5 Pro?

-s


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*6.5 Pro weight...*

spessx- When my bike came it weighed out at just under 15 lbs. stock (DA) w/o pedals. This was on a spring scale at the shop, so I can't verify how accurate that weight was. Now that I have it home, I have a nice Ultimate digital bike scale, but I have the bike apart and am waiting for the Red shifters and f. derailleur to arrive before I finish it up. I've changed some other parts and will post a photo of the bike on the scale when it's all finished up.:thumbsup:


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

spessx said:


> What is the weight of the 6.5 Pro?
> 
> -s


I posted somewhere else, but my 56cm is all stock. With D/A pedals and standard cages it is 15lbs. 9ozs.

As a side note my 6.5 Pro came with the Bonty X Lite VR blade bars which are not the bars shown on the website. Also, I can't recall if I spec'd this out or not but the bars are double wrapped for better grip and road vibration.


----------

